# Radeon HD 6320 problem



## forest_bear59 (Mar 20, 2020)

Hello,

I am building a FreeBSD system (12.1) on a HP Thin Client T610. This works fairly well but I experience one strange behaviour. Sometimes the system reboots without a warning - the screen just darkens and the system comes up again. There is no info in one of the log files; a memory test shows no failures.
Looking around a bit in the web I could only find a vague hint it could have to do with the graphics.

So I'd like to ask if one of You has an information about the Radeon HD 6320 and radeonkms driver. The HD 6320 is not explicitely mentioned in the compatibility list - only the HD 6310.

Btw: I tried two of these thin clients. The behaviour was the same.

Any idea is very welcome.

Regards
Stephan


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 20, 2020)

One way to isolate this to the Radeon driver/radeonkms would be to try SCFB driver for Xorg and remove all Radeon stuff.
I believe that the SCFB driver is built into the base Xorg now (not xorg-minimal)
So that step is not needed. You will need to make a driver-scfb.conf.


			GraphicsOld/SCFB - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## Flo (Mar 20, 2020)

Hi Stephan, 
I’ve got that model HP T610 (Plus!), but it has the same specs. We‘re using it as a retro gaming station running FreeBSD 12.0 and got it working after experiencing the same issues you had.
Agree with Phishfry, also you might want to try to isolate the issue by regression testing / what is it you’re doing before the reboot happens?

I learned that the reboots on my prototypes were caused by multiple things:
- Backup/restoring the disk image with dd (!) on macOS 
- Version of the radeon kms driver and
- Version of xf86-video-ati-1X.X.X,X
- loader.conf and performance settings
-…

Would really like to help, but don’t mean to spam this thread with all my configuration „ideas“. Can you name the last things you set up to isolate?


----------



## forest_bear59 (Mar 22, 2020)

I'll have to do still a lot of regression testing to answer Your questions. What I have tried so far was ruling out 'the usual hardware suspects' ...
- run a memory test. The system contains 8 GB RAM which is ok.
- to use another Radeon PCI-express card. Same problem occured.
- give the internal graphics more RAM via configuration. Didn't help.
- exchanging the power adapter to exclude power dropouts. Reboots didn't go away.
I even moved the system-SSD to another T610 thin client to exclude mainboard problems. Reboots persisted ...

Reboots come from time to time, and cannot be triggered reliably. What I think is that heavier graphics load provocates the reboots more often than 'normal use'.
It looks as if we'll have to stay @home mostly the next few weeks so I'll have a lot of time to research  ...

@*Phishfry: I'll try Your idea tomorrow.*


----------

